# Bloat in Havanese?



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

As a first-time dog owner, every once in awhile I encounter something about the extreme and acute dangers of bloat. Yesterday I saw a dog bowl in a pet catalog with "obstructions" in it, like strange little plastic islands poking up out of the bowl, to slow down eating in order to prevent bloat. Biscuit always inhales his food---should I consider buying this dish? Is bloat something we should be worried about in Havanese? Or do all puppies and young dogs gulp their food ? I am careful not to exercise him until an hour after he's eaten. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting question. I can't give you an answer. I had a German Shep and they are known to get bloat, but mine never did, thank goodness. Also, after my two eat, they seem to have recharged their batteries and play like crazy. Is this a bad thing, or does everyone else's dogs do this?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I've heard that larger dogs should not get too active for an hour after eating so that this doesn't happen. I don't know if it applies to havanese, or smaller dogs, but I figured it sounds like a good thing to do anyway.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't heard of any Havanese getting bloat. It is much more common in the breeds with the deep chest, like Great Danes and Dobermans. However, this is also related to that warning that was posted in the e-mail groups about giving your dogs ice when they are overheated. The fast gulping of the chilled water caused bloat for that dog, which was a breed where bloat isn't common.

Here is an informative link on Bloat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a tip I got from our trainer. If your dog is overheated, cool them quickly by cooling down their body. Put cold water on their belly, and under the arm pits.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, those are great areas. The inner thigh also has a lot of blood vessels close to the surface and can help cool the dog fast too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, especially Kimberly. Great link. I guess it's wise to be aware of this phenomenon in dogs, since it's lethal, even though it's unlikely in a Havanese.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is lethal so it is good to know the signs. I was surprised to read that it is the second highest killer of dogs, after cancer. We've had dogs all our lives of various breeds. 

There was a young Hav that was starting to show signs of setting himself up for bloat because he would inhale his food so fast every morning and then vomit. I don't know if it could have started bloat, but the breeder helped the puppy owner stop his morning ritual and he outgrew the trouble.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is an extremely picky eater and lately his eating patter has been eat well for couple of days, snob the food the next few days. As of yesterday, he is in the snobbing the food stage, so with him bloat is not a concern. However, standard poodles are known to get bloat and for first 2.5 years of Romeo's life I fed him 3 times a day and made sure that he didn't run out and play 30 minutes after. Now I feed everyone twice a day and all three are doing well on the new regiment.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never heard of bowls like that, but knowing our breed...they would quickly figure out how to maneuver the bowl to get the food available!  Heck, I guess it would be a worth a try if you are trying to slow him down.

I don't have that problem. Gucci is a slow eater, actually...she seems to take her time with everything she does now that I think about it.

Does he drink alot of water quickly, too?

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I've never heard of bowls like that, but knowing our breed...they would quickly figure out how to maneuver the bowl to get the food available!
> Kara


Oliver likes to redecorate the kitchen with his kibble!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm, I think he drinks water normally, in pretty small amounts. I'm not overly concerned, but have seen very little about bloat on this forum, so wanted to clarify. Esp. since it is so dangerous.


----------

